# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  نموذج إجابة امتحان منتصف الترم للفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية ديسمبر 2018

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*Answer the following questions :* 

*(I) Choose the correct answer from A, B, C, or D to complete each sentence!*

1 – Assault and murder are regarded as examples of ………………………..
A) crimes against property B) crimes against persons C) crimes against public order D) crimes against businesses
2- ………………… is one of treatment, it permits to make a diagnostic about the causes of the crime.
A) A case history B) Method of participation C) The therapeutic method D) Method of cartography
3- Victimization surveys are subject to several methodological problems………………..
A) forgetting B) unwillingness to confide in a stranger C)overestimation of crime rates D) A,B, and C

*(II) Are the following statements true or false ? (choose (A) for true and (B) for false)*

1- Statutes are rooted in core values shared by many cultures. (B)
2- The history of criminology is long and old. (B)
3- Statistical comparisons between criminals and non-criminals help determine the traits of non-criminals. (B)

*(III) What are the conditions of any act to be a crime according to criminological concept?*

1. The act must be done by a person of competent age. 
2. The act must be voluntary, and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.
3. The act must be intentional.
4. Knowledge in various degrees according to the nature of different offenses must accompany it.
5. The act is done by malice, but sometimes it is done by negligence.

Prof . Shaimaa Attalla

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بالنسبة لتوزيع الدرجات على الأسئلة فهي على النحو التالي :

السؤال الأول : ربع درجة لكل سؤال 

السؤال الثاني : ربع درجة لكل سؤال 

السؤال الثالث : درجة ونصف

----------

